# What do you think about New Zealand?



## *LukeMayn* (Sep 6, 2008)

Do you think we're all maoris running aroud bush, or maybe a perfect get away place with perfect weather, or a normal city, whatever.
Please just state what you think about it as I am interested about what other people think!


----------



## Dene (Sep 6, 2008)

I think it's a dump. This country is a piece of poopy. (And the economy is bad too, stupid liberal government!)


----------



## Rawn (Sep 7, 2008)

I've lived in NZ for 11 years and I reckon its a great place. I love Sky City =).
It's a bit cold most of the time, mostly raining and stuff and its a great Holiday destination.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 8, 2008)

Dene said:


> I think it's a dump. This country is a piece of poopy. (And the economy is bad too, stupid liberal government!)



That's what I love about you Dene - such a positive point of view! 

It looks pretty in the Lord of the Rings movies. (What do you expect from a silly American, anyway?)


----------



## blah (Sep 8, 2008)

Dene said:


> ...a piece of *poopy*...



Uh huh  *message too short*


----------



## brunson (Sep 8, 2008)

Don't they all breed with sheep? Like Newfoundland, right?

Honestly, I know virtually nothing about NZ, except that the terrain they shot for the Lord of the Rings was absolutely spectacular. Some of the most beautiful landscapes I've ever seen, and I live at the foot of the Rockies, so I think that's saying something special.


----------



## Kian (Sep 8, 2008)

haha, most of what i know of new zealand is also taken from the scenery in the lotr series, too. it looks pretty impressive, but i can't speak to the rest of the country.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 8, 2008)

errrr it looks nice... i know nothing about nz, i've never been although maybe i will go one day. i imagine a lot of greenery and happy people. and sheep. so ignorant.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 8, 2008)

As an Aussie, baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa' *hides*

But in all seriousness, I'd like to see where the set of the Lord of the Rings was :-D

Tim.


----------



## LarsN (Sep 8, 2008)

I have relatives in New Zealand, but I've never been there. It's litteraly on the other side of the world from where I live.

I imagine it to be beautiful country with a lot of nice people. I've wanted to take trip there a few times, but the cost of the long journey stopped me. If I had to move to another country I would choose New Zealand, but I don't actually know why I've got this positive view on your country. Maybe it's just the idea that going to the other side of the world and get away from things here might be nice


----------



## Stefan (Sep 8, 2008)

blah said:


> Uh huh  *message too short*


Huh?


----------



## TimMc (Sep 8, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Uh huh  *message too short*
> ...



lol, they wanted to just post "Uh huh" but couldn't :-D

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Sep 8, 2008)

Hahahahaha at all the people that think New Zealand a good country.

Firstly: I used to drive past the Lord of the Rings set every day. It was a wee bit away, but not that far. It was in a not-so-pretty area, I can assure you. The pretty scenes they shoot are from places way away from the set.

Secondly, those pretty places are in the middle of nowhere, and if you visit them it'll cost a bucket-load of money in petrol costs, and there'll be nowhere to stay.

Thirdly, there aren't a lot of sheep in New Zealand; there's only a large sheep to human ratio.

As for a beautiful country with nice people, all I can say is yeah right. At the moment three people are being trialled for murdering and disposing of the (yet unfound) bodies of two men whom they killed because they didn't keep up with their P payments.


----------



## HelloiamChow (Sep 9, 2008)

I had always envisioned New Zealand as an amazing travel destination. Green grass, beautiful scenery. To be honest, I don't know where those thoughts came from, thats just what I think.


----------



## jbrungar (Sep 9, 2008)

Its not that bad of a place, especially compared to a lot of other countries. Why would around 90% of people I know who have gone overseas have come back because they found NZ was a far better place than they had thought compared to living in other countries they went to. Every country has its bad eggs. Other countries have murders everyday, here its not too often and is big national headline news when it happens. We have one of the lowest homicide rate per capita. It may not seem like it to us in NZ but alot of tourists say that New Zealander's are very kind and helpful people compared to other countries they have been too, here people would actually help them find places, whereas in other countries almost noone would help them, due to things like the much higher risk of being mugged etc in many other countries. And there is definitely lots of beautiful scenery around, and its not that hard or costly to get to. Remember NZ isnt that big, so getting to the middle of nowhere here is nothing compared to the middle of nowhere in america. There are certainly countries that are higher in my list, but NZ is still toward the top.


----------



## Faz (Sep 9, 2008)

One thing to say. 

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2c/Flock_of_sheep.jpg


----------



## TimMc (Sep 9, 2008)

lol, try the middle of nowhere in Australia x.x (if ya yanks don't regard the southern hemisphere as the middle of nowhere in general) XD

I'd like to go to NZ, but do you guys find the AUS accent as grating on the ears as I do NZ? <.<

Tim.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Sep 9, 2008)

wtf, where does everyone get this sheep thing from  you hardly ever see them unless your going past farmland, and theres not that much of it.
It feels weird how people say that we (meaning NZ) have an accent as it feels so natural 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Zealand
gives an explanation of roughly what its like but you have to actually be here for your own opinion, also (I'm not sure if you saw this or not) on places to go before you die it had New Zealand and 20 things to do there. One of them was swimming with dolphins...... Gotta try that out >.<


----------



## Dene (Sep 9, 2008)

Note: That picture of our Prime minister is photoshop-ed.

Tim: Oh you have no idea, the "Austraahlian" accent is possibly the worst in the world.

Mr. Mayn: Not much farmland? Where have you been? Damn "Auckaland"-er


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 10, 2008)

Dene said:


> As for a beautiful country with nice people, all I can say is yeah right. At the moment three people are being trialled for murdering and disposing of the (yet unfound) bodies of two men whom they killed because they didn't keep up with their P payments.



pretty much every country is like that. this summer there were 5 public shootings in Grandview(suburb of Kansas City where i live) where 2 people were killed and many were injured, including innocents. *ALL* of these shootings were committed by high schoolers, and most of them were gang shootouts. Kansas city is also the meth capitol of the world, and driving through parts of Grandview and downtown KC it is very apparent.

what you describe above sounds like some kind of mob-related murder, which is not uncommon.

about NZ: i really dont know much about it. its never mentioned on American news, which i guess is good because the American media only reports negative things. I know that there is a North and South island, along with a lot of smaller ones. It is also fairly isolated, so i guess stuff would cost more there, at least the things that have to be shipped. i dont know anyone from NZ, with the exception of the people on this forum, if you that qualifies as "knowing," so i cant speak to the quality of the people living there


----------



## Icedece (Jun 23, 2009)

being a New Zealander myself, I find it odd how people associate us as being a country overun with sheep when countires such as aussie actually have more sheep per capita.....hmmm sorry i'm rambling, anyway i'm happy it's in Wellington as for some reason i don't enjoy the Auckland atmospere that much. 

By the looks of it so far, it's gonna be another battle between the kiwis and aussies


----------



## Thomas09 (Jun 23, 2009)

Mate, I'm an Aussie and we shall battle!


----------



## Faz (Jun 23, 2009)

Bumpage.
Well, I love it, because of the official competition there.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 23, 2009)

i think of sheeeeeeeeeeeep.


----------



## i_love_hina (Jun 23, 2009)

Who the **** is New Zealand


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 23, 2009)

i_love_hina said:


> Who the **** is New Zealand


Are you serious?


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 23, 2009)

I like new zealand because it has 10 sheep for every human living there, twice as high as australia.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 23, 2009)

Rotorua SMELLS.


----------



## Dene (Jun 24, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Rotorua SMELLS.



Well, that's not a reasonable comment. I find it hard to believe that a city can smell. I mean, the sulphur that spreads throughout the whole city stinks, but the city itself doesn't


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Nov 6, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> BUMP
> Hey I hope you asked those NZ citizens before taking their picture


Nice 6 year bump [emoji14]


----------

